
Neveragain.tech - laurex
http://neveragain.tech/
======
m52go
> We are choosing to stand in solidarity with Muslim Americans, immigrants,
> and all people whose lives and livelihoods are threatened by the incoming
> administration’s proposed data collection policies. We refuse to build a
> database of people based on their Constitutionally-protected religious
> beliefs.

This list is impressively long, but what are these proposed data collection
policies that are so ominous?

EDIT: obviously lots of data collection policies are ominous, but I'm trying
to understand how the Trump administration is related to this (and how
immigrants are especially affected).

~~~
mc32
Good question. The list of people who were targeted before were peoples who
existed before any electronic computing existed. Beside, while this effort may
retard some data collection, the data exists in distributed form in addition
to voluntarily given by most mobile users --and it only addresses misuse of
data in the US --which is a fraction of the world population.

India, China, Saudi, Russia already collect more information and do fewer nice
things with the data and cover many more people --tho I suspect any effort
there will die on the vine.

Beside, if you ignore ethnic data, ala France, then you don't have a good
gauge on how people are doing beside a theoretical "average" person.

------
axaxs
Yeah. Well I see FB and Google names there. You be the first to remove
religious, political, and racial data you've collected. Thought so.

------
duxup
I assume this is purely related to this administration as they note in the
first paragraph and only if the intent is to do bad things with that data?

Because when I read the first bullet point, that's also the kinda data you'd
gather if you were to even do something like positive outreach or assistance
programs or something...

------
finnthehuman
Something bugs me about this, and it's hard to put my finger on. I'd say it
feels roughly like an "isolated demand for rigor."

So the election of Trump woke some people up to a negative application of
their surveillance systems and data in the context of the government targeting
Muslims. But they are so unable to see the bigger picture that people
unironically sign this pledge with Google next to their name?

